# Milling "firewood" walnut



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I have this pile of oddball logs guys drop off (firewood cutters). Not really sawlogs per say, too much sapwood for my liking-small-crooked. But every once in awhile I tear into it and mill out live edge slabs. That is what I did today (between interruptions and milling more boring oak).
The picture with several pieces is stuff I milled a couple days ago.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Daren said:


> ( and milling more boring oak).


Example:


----------



## JDavis21835 (Mar 2, 2009)

Not to Hijack this thread, but a few questions. You mention sapwood. I have access to some ash. Most of it could be 8-12 inch wide boards, using from bark to bark. Is that even possible for good lumber? Most of it is straight for up to 9 feet. Maybe something to cut and save for the future? If so, should i get the bark off?

Again, great looking lumber. If you hate oak that much, ill arrange a truck and trailer to pick up all the oak you saw. Of course, I would do all of this at no cost to you.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

JDavis21835 said:


> You mention sapwood. I have access to some ash.
> 
> Most of it could be 8-12 inch wide boards, using from bark to bark. Is that even possible for good lumber?
> 
> Most of it is straight for up to 9 feet. Maybe something to cut and save for the future? If so, should i get the bark off?


Sapwood is not a "problem" with ash like it is in walnut as far as grading/use.

Heck yea.

Not sure what you mean there. Cut some logs ? You really can't save them for later once they are cut. Or lumber ? Again, heck yea. BIG point here with the bark. The Emerald Ash Borer lives in the bark/sap...if these are standing dead trees you are talking about this wood should be processed and the bark/sap burned. The EAB is a big problem.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice looking stuff there, Daren. I just milled up some apple, and spalted birch today that was destined to be firewood. 

There sure are plenty of treasures to be found in the burn pile..


----------



## JDavis21835 (Mar 2, 2009)

Fully aware of the EAB issue. These are standing live trees. To be cleared off of an acre and a half lot that habitat is going to use for a restore and warehouse. What i meant is, if i cut the logs, do i need to saw them into lumber right away, or will the dry down decently until i have a saw to cut them. Currently only have access to chainsaw that does not have enough power to cut these into lumber. Understanding the EAB issue, I may be farther ahead to just take them to a local mill, if they are willing to cut anything this small. Most around here want to cut cants, or railroad ties.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

JDavis21835 said:


> What i meant is, if i cut the logs, do i need to saw them into lumber right away, or will the dry down decently until i have a saw to cut them.


The best thing to do is mill lumber asap. Ash is not going to degrade terribly fast, but it will eventually. Letting a log lay has no benefit, they don't "cure" or "dry" or "season" (some terms I have heard misused)...they rot simple as that. They rot and the bugs eat them.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice looking goodies Daren. As you know I love the wide sap in Walnut; in most dark species actually. 

Davis, not to counter what Daren is saying about Ash, but I have had a different experience, I guess it depends on climate etc. I cannot let Ash lay here where I live it will degrade fast. The borers turn it into swiss cheese and the bark gets loose but will not fall off, which is worse than if it would because it traps even more moisture. 

I don't know where you live but if it's high humidity and heat my experience with Ash logs laying around is not good. Get 'em milled asap like Daren said. 

Don't know where you live but


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Very nice stuff Daren :thumbsup: You have a definte advantage with your mill when in comes to milling "shorts" as being able to use the ground, as in being on or close can be a distinct advantage. As well as having manual operation of the cutting head. Truth is in retrospect wish I'd bought a different mill, similar to yours. The one I'd first seriously considered, is a ground/skid based mill that offeres nearly unlimited length of log and allows the user to do as you have shown in past posts. In any case you consistently show some gorgeous work Daren and I know from my gaining of experience that you've been at it a while:yes:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I threw another chunk on today. 6/4" x 24" wide future tables/bar tops/benches...I used to practically never just flitch saw when I first started milling , always grade saw. I am getting a little more into the flitches now adays.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

flitch and boule has always been my favorite. I've got a small village of boules lying about now. Nice looking black 'nut.


----------

